# ?cpt for thrombosed cephalic vein



## conniff (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello,  any thoughts for a cpt for this procedure??

     indications: lt arm cephalic vein thrombus
     details:  lt arm was prepped in usual fashion.  The area was incised, and the cephalic vein was dissected out.  The proximal and distal aspects that were soft were then tied off and the midprotion which was firm and thrombosed was excised. Culture swabs were taken of the thrombus, and then the vien was sent for pathology.

    ?maybe unlisted, similar to cpt 34490?


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm leaning towards unlisted


----------

